# Carolina Dreamin'



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

If you like to run your T-Jet on a challenging Brad Bowman routed track, you have a chance to challenge Lewis Wuori's Lunacy, Saturday November 19th.
As a added attraction, high speed JL powered NASCAR's on the TKO oval, to Southern Sportsman rules. This year that means slip on silicones only.

Come and join MASCAR and the Southern Sportsman, in dual races, full details...click the link below!

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lw-ss.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday was our annual joint race with the Southern Sportman group at Lewis Wuori's Lunacy track in North Carolina. Kevin Browning did the job in both classes, full pictorial race report right here:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/11-19-11.html

MASCAR 5 is Modified on Robby Whiteed's huge six lane in Williamsburg, VA
Saturday Dec 10th, track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html

Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061


----------

